

Ask YC: Help our startup and get cheap advertising - dmpayton

Hey everyone,<p>Since starting at Galaxy IT in January (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=89615), I've been responsible for developing our advertising system. We had to roll our own because our application is built on Adobe Flex, and traditional advertising services (ie. Google AdSense) won't work. Besides that, we want our advertisements to be a bit more visually appealing than the standard boxes you see throughout the web today.<p>In order to get our system tested and off the ground, we need companies to advertise with us, and I figured News.YC would be a great place to ask. How interested would any of you be in helping us test our ad system? We'd be offering discounted rates, of course, and you'd get a pretty nice looking ad. This is kind of a "startups helping startups" situation: we need help getting our ad system tested, stable, and off the ground, and we want to help other startups by providing some cheap advertising.<p>Please note that this post is solely to gauge interest. It'll still be a while until we're ready to go.<p>More information: http://www.galaxyit.com/index.php?page=game
======
agentbleu
If you want to hack adsense into your sys, check out this article I wrote for
thenextweb:

[http://thenextweb.org/2008/02/20/adsense-in-adobe-flash-
now-...](http://thenextweb.org/2008/02/20/adsense-in-adobe-flash-now-
possible/)

